# Eating well?



## duckieXcouture (Dec 29, 2006)

Alright... I've been pigging out the last week, and now I need a healthy food plan to employ after New Years. I'm not trying to lose weight; that's the last thing I need to do. I just need to eat healthier because pigging out for long periods of time (two weeks) makes me super cranky and irritable. Not to mention it's not good for me.

Here's what I plan on following. Just let me know what you think:

Breakfast- Big bagel and cream cheese with milk.
Lunch- Chicken/veggie wrap, fruit cup, chocolate milk and a big cookie.
Snack- Fruit or carrots or salad.
Dinner- Depends.

Thanks, y'all.

-Olivia


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 29, 2006)

I know that bagels have a ton of calories in em. Maybe english muffins instead? Check the labels on that one


----------



## mistella (Dec 30, 2006)

That sounds pretty good. I always buy fruits and veggies (like grapes, strawberries, baby carrots, celery) and put them in little baggies so I can always have them in the fridge when I need them. It makes it easy. Just make sure to always get a good balance of fruits, vegetables, whole grains and some kind of protein everyday. Try NOT to eat processed foods.


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 30, 2006)

go pick up a copy of "french women don't get fat". 
it's all about eating seasonal fruits and veggies, not eating processed, preserved foods (that basically lack flavor anyway), and eating quality, flavorful selections, so that you end up eating less.
it's a great read, and has recipes and ideas, plus it's a lifestyle and not some quick fix, though there's a great recipe for a weekend fast for detox.


----------



## duckieXcouture (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone! 

Yeah, I think I'll check out English muffins. Or maybe toast... 

And I agree about avoiding processed foods. I recently read that the preservatives in them can cause acne flairups. My skin isn't picture perfect to begin with so maybe this will help lol


----------

